# NEW Equipment Section



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We have a NEW equipment section:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/

A poll was created for this and it was 50/50. Lorian and I have talked about it and thought that we would trial it. We feel that there are a lot of equipment related threads made that don't have a proper place. Having just searched for some almost all of them in the past have been posted in the Gen Con section which we feel isn't quite appropriate. So in order to avoid those threads being deleted for being in the wrong section and to help member's know where to post such threads we thought it would be worth trying.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good effort moving all them threads.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Good effort moving all them threads.


Ha ha, thanks. There's still tonnes to go but I'm going to take a break from it for a bit


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Liking the equipment section, did not even realise it was "missing". Loads to read through now. Cheers.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Liking the equipment section, did not even realise it was "missing". Loads to read through now. Cheers.


I'm glad someone agrees with it  there are still more threads to move there which I'll sort soon


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like a very good idea.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I disagreed when you ran the poll Katy, but I've just looked at it and think it's a really good idea.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

chilli said:


> I disagreed when you ran the poll Katy, but I've just looked at it and think it's a really good idea.


Yay  Glad you changed your mind.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

nice one. nice new avi too.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

doggy said:


> nice one. nice new avi too.


Thanks  It's a tad old tbh but I fancied a change.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks  It's a tad old tbh but I fancied a change.


well, its a nice change.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Thanks  It's a tad old tbh but I fancied a change.


I think you may have put on a dolls hat, either that or you're really a giant.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad i said

100% yes

 :thumbup:


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Kate/Lorian this is a great idea :thumbup1: I was only looking last week for peoples home gyms & there review on the equipment they have, as I"m looking to buy myself a complete home gym, so ya thanx.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone going to LIW at the NEC next week to look at kit?


----------

